# 6mmX45



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

This is a project i just finished i carried this over from handloading cause it fits here better if you want back info look there.
Anyone have any info on the round please chime in.
I build this to be my new coyote gun but the parts took to long for this season.

So far i have shot 55 gr noslers and they are the ones used to punch the groups you see in the pics. 100yds and 3190fps

The rounds pictured are the 223 and the 6mmx45 the pic does not do it justice. 6mm look nice and chunky.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

the group to the right of my thumb was 8 rounds from prone in the dirt. I want to try some heavier rounds. more to come


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's a nice little group.  Looks good, i want to shoot it!

xdeano


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

My only experience with the 6x45 has been in a Remington Xp-100 Handgun and T/C Contender Handgun. It is an excellent cartridge if the owner / shooter can accept the limitations of it's smallish case capacity. However in my experience it does exceptionally well with that smallish case capacity.

In the 15" Handgun Barrels I was running 60gr. Sierra Hollow Points at 2950 FPS, 70gr. Hornady SX at 2800 FPS and 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzers at 2650 FPS. Both my Remington XP-100 and Custom Contender Barrels had a 1 in 12" Twist and would shoot 5 of each of the above bullets into a 1" group at 100 yards (yes all 15 rounds from 3 different loads with 3 different bullets).

I did shoot a few Whitetails and lots of Varmints with the 6x45 but never a Coyote. The 6x45 in the Remington XP-100 Handgun accounted for one of the longesst handgun kills I have made on a Whitetail and it was a one shot kill.

I have always toyed with the idea of an AR Upper Receiver Assembly in 6x45 but so far have not made that idea come true as yet. Maybe some day.

In addition to the Handguns in 6x45 I have also hunted with Handguns chambered in 6mmT/CU (which is nothing more than an improved 6x45). I did shoot two Coyotes at around 200 yards with the 6mm T/CU using 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips pushed to 3045 FPS (muzzle velocity) by Hodgdon Benchmark. I'd like to say that both were one shot kills but I hit the first one a bit far back and he required a second shot. However the second one was a one shot kill.

Larry


----------

